# Cartier Tank Replacement Strap?



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Evening all. The strap on my 2016 Tank Solo XL is starting to show wear. I see that Cartier now sell replacements online with QR pins for the double-tongue deployant.

But...they are expensive. I just wondered if anyone knew of another source (UK)?

Thanks!


----------

